# [SPN] Education- The Only Survival For Sikhi



## Sikh News Reporter (Mar 16, 2009)

Sikhism Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

First of all we would like to thank you for a over whelming response to our request. With your support we are already well under way to achieve our mission. 

We got a lot of queries asking us like what will be achieved by having so many members at SPN... Our respectable member Randip Singh ji put forth our mission in a simple way... "Just like a river needs to flow into the ocean, Sikh Philosophy Net is hoping to flow into the community at large in order to attract more members. Both the ocean and river become so intermingled that one cannot be distinguished from the other and so is the hope of the SPN to become so intertwined with the community at large, that the two will become indistinguishable".

Now, we present regular sections.
Featured TopicEducation- the only survival for Sikhi
By Tejwant Singh Ji
Preview: The only solution to save our Sikhi from disaster is EDUCATION. When the clergy of the Takhats is uneducated academically, intellectually and from the Gurmat view point then what is bred is ego and me-ism where if anyone bats an eye and questions and challenges the set traditions which contradict Gurmat and the teachings of SGGS, he/she becomes an outcast and is stoned in a metaphorical sense.
[Full Article] : (Please visit the link to respond to the article.)

And, we certainly look forward to you getting involved.

Warm Regards,

Aman Singh
for SPN Administration
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Invite Your Friends
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Meet SPN Forum Leaders
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 17-03-2009

Activity since: 04-03-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "To be restless to meet Guru and the Creator" 
Here is another example of same kind of longing,(SGGS794) /     /   ...
(Date Posted 16-03-2009 by pk70)
 o 2 Replies, 64 Views, Last Post: 10:45 PM, 16-03-2009 by pk70
 o To be restless to meet Guru and the Creator

Title: "Taseer’s son writes shocking memoirs about his father" 
Dididnt the exact same thing happen with the infamous Fizza Chand episode ...
(Date Posted 15-03-2009 by kds1980)
 o 4 Replies, 62 Views, Last Post: 11:10 AM, 16-03-2009 by kds1980
 o Taseer’s son writes shocking memoirs about his father

Title: "Cheers to Life!" 
An illness can help you turn your life around, a friend teaches Renica Rego  /  ...
(Date Posted 15-03-2009 by kiram)
 o 1 Replies, 47 Views, Last Post: 10:50 PM, 15-03-2009 by pk70
 o Cheers to Life!

Title: "Hinduism and Christianity are kin...NOT so SIKHI !!" 
We blame and curse hindus in general and brahimins in particular..without even ...
(Date Posted 13-03-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh)
 o 8 Replies, 124 Views, Last Post: 12:49 AM, 17-03-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "According To Nanak Sahi Calendar New Year In March Watch Live Coverage By Time Tv" 
Due To Tech. Issue Program Started Late Its Broadcasting As Of 8:30 Am PST ( ...
(Date Posted 13-03-2009 by gurbanitvonline)
 o 1 Replies, 53 Views, Last Post: 09:17 PM, 13-03-2009 by gurbanitvonline
 o According To Nanak Sahi Calendar New Year In March Watch Live Coverage By Time Tv

Title: "All people smile in the same language." 
Excellent quotes. To be acted upon. / Smile is a window to soul & laughter is ...
(Date Posted 12-03-2009 by namjap)
 o 2 Replies, 72 Views, Last Post: 01:25 PM, 15-03-2009 by mahanbir singh
 o All people smile in the same language.

Title: "My Adventures with a home made Pizza Recipe" 
We should pull in our inventive recipes Aaad ji ... /  / I have my own ...
(Date Posted 12-03-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 2 Replies, 54 Views, Last Post: 07:48 PM, 13-03-2009 by rajkhalsa
 o My Adventures with a home made Pizza Recipe

Title: "Sehaj in Gurbani of SGGS - And in Gurmatt" 
thank you Gyani ji your interpretations and explanations help me so much, I fear ...
(Date Posted 12-03-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh)
 o 2 Replies, 31 Views, Last Post: 04:46 PM, 12-03-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o Sehaj in Gurbani of SGGS - And in Gurmatt

Title: "Why Is Sikhism the Best Religion?" 
kds1980 ji /   / You got me. Yes everyone belongs to a group.  / Hehehe, even i ...
(Date Posted 11-03-2009 by sadhu)
 o 30 Replies, 458 Views, Last Post: 05:15 PM, 14-03-2009 by sadhu
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Punjabi Humour/Humor" 
Hey all, thanks for having me on the site first of all, i discovered it through ...
(Date Posted 11-03-2009 by castatroy_79)
 o 1 Replies, 47 Views, Last Post: 07:00 AM, 11-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Punjabi Humour/Humor

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 31763 Views, Last Post: 06:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Gyani ji /  / It is often frustrating because we think with today's apparatus. ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 524 Replies, 12334 Views, Last Post: 08:56 AM, 01-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 28798 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about our power which is not a physical force ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 23861 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o Creation in Islam

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in disagreement. No offense is ever taken. 
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43574 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing for his enjoyment?  /   / It was for the ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32051 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to Gyani Ji from the hard talk... We have ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 30275 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
So where is the original poster RAJS?
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 29887 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 08:31 PM, 22-07-2007 by deepsingh87
 o Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks for such great knowledge regarding ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 28317 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:6th Astapadee:7th Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, / I share with you all, my understanding of the 7th Pauri of 6th ...
(Date Posted 09-03-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 44 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:6th Astapadee:7th Pauri:My understanding

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:6th Ashtapadee:6th Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, / I share with you all, my understanding of the 6th Pauri of 6th ...
(Date Posted 08-03-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 40 Views
 o Sukhmani Sahib:6th Ashtapadee:6th Pauri:My understanding

Title: "Car Parking Perfection" 
Peugeot 107 Parking Game  /   / Peugeot 107 Car Parking Perfection Game ...
(Date Posted 07-03-2009 by singhbj)
 o 54 Views
 o Car Parking Perfection

Title: "Study Shows Religion may keep believers from losing their cool" 
Study Shows Religion may keep believers from losing their cool /   / [March 5th, ...
(Date Posted 07-03-2009 by singhbj)
 o 39 Views
 o Study Shows Religion may keep believers from losing their cool

Title: "Sikhism In The Modern World" 
I know that people look down upon them but honestly you have to look at this ...
(Date Posted 07-03-2009 by King Kang)
 o 44 Views
 o Sikh Philosophy Network
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
LATEST POLLS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question: Most Influential Sikhs in History? plz add to list.
 o "Dr. Manmohan Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Deep Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Banda Singh Bahadur" (9 Votes)
 o "Maharaja Ranjit Singh" (9 Votes)
 o "Prof Sahib Singh" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhagat Puran Singh" (4 Votes)
 o "Baba Budhha" (6 Votes)
 o "Sant Jarnail Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Master Tara Singh" (0 Votes)
 o "Bhai Gurdas" (6 Votes)
 o "Bhai Mani Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Sardar Baghel Singh" (2 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha" (3 Votes)
 o "Bhai Veer Singh" (5 Votes)
 o "Bhai Kanihiya Ji" (0 Votes)
 o "Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa" (1 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Most Influential Sikhs in History and Why? Plz Add to List

Question: (Read the main post first) Would you &quot;dance&quot; to kirtan? Explain.
 o "Yes..." (3 Votes)
 o "No..." (24 Votes)
 o "I don't listen to kirtan..." (0 Votes)
 o "Not sure..." (4 Votes)
   View Poll Results: Dancing and Gurbani


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ranged Events

21-02-2009:
 o (02-21 --> 05-01) SIKH LEGACY OF PUNJAB - Santa Barbara Museum, Santa Barbara, CA, USA - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=316&c=1

11-03-2009:
 o (03-11 --> 03-17) ANNUAL AKHAND KEERTAN SMAAGAM  Surrey BC, Canada - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=322&c=1

21-03-2009:
 o (03-21 --> 03-22) RAENSABAAYEE KEERTAN - Yuba City, CA USA - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=324&c=1

Recurring Events

23-02-2009:
 o (02-23-2009/04-26-2009) CAMP MIRI PIRI Register by May 1 Espanola, NM - http://www.sikhism.us/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=320&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 04-03-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 125 New Members
 o 39 New Threads
 o 701 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhism.us/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikhism Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

